# Pot o bees



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I would take that big mess and see if you can shake im a box or put them in a top box with an empty box on the bottom with frames? just guessing


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Skeggley said:


> Could I get some ideas to sort this mess out.
> Thanks


I would make the hole in the board at least two inches in diameter, put drawn comb, honey, and one or two frames of young, open brood in two medium boxes (or one deep) below the board, and put a bee escape board between your board and the boxes so that the bees can get from the flower pot into the boxes but not back. Make sure the channels in the escape board are wide enough for a drone or queen. Close any other entrances into the pot so that the bees have to go through the boxes to get out. Shade the hive from full sun. After a day or two, smoke the remaining bees in the pot down into the boxes, remove the pot and its comb and shake any remaining bees off in front of the hive. Cutout and reframe brood from the flower pot if you like, and feed these bees well going into your winter.


----------



## Skeggley (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for your input guys, appreciate it.
Dan P, not sure I could shake out the bees due to shape of the comb, I was going to break the comb apart and strap it into some frames but if I can find an easier and less intrusive solution I'm all for it.
Riverderwent, as I'm just starting bee keeping I have no spare young open brood to add.
There is a couple of 50mm holes in the board under the pot. Are you suggesting adding a second box under the pot?
Would the queen not migrate down to the existing box once/if comb was drawn in time?
We are just coming into a two month flow period so I'm not sure if feeding is required.
We just had a week over the 100F mark and there is more to come this week yay......and the hive is in full sun, hard to believe the bees can keep the temperature at a constant inside the pot! I will however set up an umbrella over the hive if it will assist my new friends.



Riverderwent said:


> and put a bee escape board between your board and the boxes so that the bees can get from the flower pot into the boxes but not back. Make sure the channels in the escape board are wide enough for a drone or queen.


Can I get more info on the escape board please?


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd go ahead and cut it up. Use a sharp knife. Rubber band the brood into empty frames. Maintain the up is up orientation. If there are nice sized pieces of comb honey you can rubber band those into frames as well. Feed back or eat the odd shaped comb honey. If you are going into a flow they will draw the frames out quickly.
D


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Skeggley said:


> Thanks for your input guys, appreciate it.
> Dan P, not sure I could shake out the bees due to shape of the comb, I was going to break the comb apart and strap it into some frames but if I can find an easier and less intrusive solution I'm all for it.


Since you are just starting out and don't already have an escape board and considering the season, that is probably best.


> Riverderwent, as I'm just starting bee keeping I have no spare young open brood to add.
> There is a couple of 50mm holes in the board under the pot. Are you suggesting adding a second box under the pot?


One 10 frame deep is enough. If you're using a medium, I would use 2.


> Would the queen not migrate down to the existing box once/if comb was drawn in time?


Not necessarily.


> Can I get more info on the escape board please?


youtube.com/watch?v=YdCDAu6CX7k


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

With a convoluted mess like that and you're having a nectar flow, I would start cutting. Look over each comb piece before you shake the bees into a box with frames with the hopes of finding the queen and cage her. If by chance you find any brood comb that can be used, rubber band it and the queen into frames, any honey let them rob it out. What you will learn from this experience is worth more right now than those bees so have fun.


----------

